# thank you EDI (for ignoring customers)



## necromancer (May 3, 2014)

just wanted to say thank you edi refining for ignoring all the emails i have sent over the last few months. :?: 
also wanted to say thanks edi refining for not returning the phone calls i have made over the past week. :?: 


234 lbs of clean server & desktop boards (sold) :!: 

97.5 lbs of clean gold finger cards (sold) :!: 

382 lbs of cd rom & floppy (sold $0.16 lb) :!: 

218.5 lbs of scrap hard drives w/ logic boards (sold $0.90 lb) :!: 

23 .65 lbs of scrap gold fingered ram (sold) :!: 

298 lbs of laptop batteries (sold) :!: (i found a buyer at $1.80 per pound) :lol: 


good thing about this is:

#1 i get to post it, now everyone that sees this may double think trying to contact your company or if anyone googles "edi" "edi refining" "edirefining.com" may get to read this & may double think trying to contact your company

#2 saved 50 bucks in gas & a long drive, my new buyer is less then 20 km away, now i won't have your company profit off my goods.

#3 can't insert what i want to say here, i made an agreement with the board rules not to swear


have a great day, i truly hope you keep ignoring new business & i hope others find closer buyers with better prices :!: 

no sense in replying (i know you will) the deal is done, no going back in time no matter how hard you try


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 3, 2014)

Well, why didn't you give your new buyer a shout-out then?

Maybe others on the forum might send some business his way!

Scott


----------



## necromancer (May 3, 2014)

i can do that silversaddle1

anyone wanting to sell there clean computer escrap, whole computers, 17" and up LCD (no cracked screens), laptop batteries etc.

send me a PM with your contact info & location, i will have them contact you, you will need to drop off your items, 
i don't think they will accept shipping (i will ask) they may pickup if local & have larger amounts

laptop batteries, hard drives & ram are one buyer. in Scarborough, ontario, canada

all the rest is a buyer in Markham, ontario, canada


i will also ask if i may place there contact info in the buy & sell section, one has a website. one does not
i do prefer selling to smaller family run businesses which are getting harder to find these days


----------



## RikkiRicardo (May 3, 2014)

necromancer

Sorry i have not lived in Canada for the last 11 years have you tried ?
http://www.geepglobal.com/
If you had bigger lots i would know who to send you to.

RikkiRicardo


----------



## necromancer (May 3, 2014)

RikkiRicardo said:


> necromancer
> 
> Sorry i have not lived in Canada for the last 11 years have you tried ?
> http://www.geepglobal.com/
> ...



no not yet, geep in barrie ontario likes large loads, there about 1 and a half hours from me maybe i will check with them about there prices and minimum amounts.

from what i understand they have been bought out by a company called ecyclesolutions.com (heard this through the grape vine)

i picked up about 350 lbs of wired power supplies today, any recycler would be happy to accept that amount.


----------



## EDI Refining (May 27, 2014)

Hey all,

Just so you all know, I (Peter H) have sold my portion of EDI. 

EDI still operates, and from what I last heard, they are very busy! Unfortunately they do not have a presence on grf, but I'm sure some of the forum members that sell there, will mention this thread.


As for me,
I now run BarrieGoldBuyer.com & BullionCanada.com - and I will create a new forum user name shortly

all the best,

Peter




As for GEEP / Barrie Metals - They are now owned by Triple M Metals NOT E Cycle Solutions ( company was sold in early 2010 )


----------



## necromancer (May 27, 2014)

thank you Peter, i have posted that i heard ecycle bought out geep.

i have still not heard from the new owners of EDI


----------



## glorycloud (May 27, 2014)

I am very familiar with the EDI and I have sold truckloads of e-scrap to them over the years
when I worked for a large computer company. They always paid upfront and were always
above board in all their dealings with me. I have not been in contact with them since
January 1st when I re-launched a non-profit that I have to help low income families
and groups that support them get access to low cost or no cost computer equipment.

I will contact the owners and see if they are interested in having a presence on
this board. The volume of e-scrap available here may or may not make it economically
feasible for them to ship small quantities to Canada. They are good people and after
30+ years reselling and recycling computer equipment, I know good people and I trust
their word implicitly.


----------



## necromancer (May 27, 2014)

i have tried to contact them many many many times, emails go unanswered, phone messages go unreturned for what reason i have no idea

imagine driving one and a half hours to find closed doors.....

i dont think if the new owners posted here i would have any interest in doing business with them unless they had top dollar pricing & picked up from me


----------



## rewalston (May 27, 2014)

I'm about in the same boat. I'm in Newmarket, and I used to take my stuff to TRI in Richmond Hill, who in turn sold to EDI. TRI, closed their doors, now I have no clue who to take my stuff to. I'm in the process of getting back on track, I got nailed by the Bylaws and had to get rid of all my stuff. So now I'm cleaning up and will be building storage shelves in my shed to store crates of boards until I have enough to warrant taking some where. I called GEEP up and they never responded to my calls or email, I guess I'm not a big enough fish for them.

Rusty


----------



## necromancer (May 27, 2014)

rewalston said:


> I'm about in the same boat. I'm in Newmarket, and I used to take my stuff to TRI in Richmond Hill, who in turn sold to EDI. TRI, closed their doors, now I have no clue who to take my stuff to. I'm in the process of getting back on track, I got nailed by the Bylaws and had to get rid of all my stuff. So now I'm cleaning up and will be building storage shelves in my shed to store crates of boards until I have enough to warrant taking some where. I called GEEP up and they never responded to my calls or email, I guess I'm not a big enough fish for them.
> 
> Rusty



did i not send you buyer info in a PM ?


----------



## rewalston (May 27, 2014)

you might have, if it wouldn't be too big of a problem could you resend it? One of these days I need to clean out my inbox 

Rusty


----------



## necromancer (May 27, 2014)

rewalston said:


> you might have, if it wouldn't be too big of a problem could you resend it? One of these days I need to clean out my inbox
> 
> Rusty



pm sent


----------

